# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Ubuntu Women >  daughter playing Sauerbraten on Linux

## kazordoon

my daugther, 5, playing Sauerbraten -Cube2- on Debian Linux:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1cDaBf3GY5M

----------


## elizabeth

> my daugther, 5, playing Sauerbraten -Cube2- on Debian Linux:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1cDaBf3GY5M


Cute! You should take a photo and enter it in the Ubuntu Women World Play Day competition  :Smile: 

http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Events/...s/WorldPlayDay

----------


## kazordoon

yes, i'll send one, although the quality of my mobile camera is not really good when taking pictures indoors

----------


## juancarlospaco

_She is too close to the CRT Monitor, 
these is not good, brain and eyes will feel tired soon._

----------


## slooksterpsv

Omg that's adorable, she plays better than I do.

----------


## KIAaze

Adorable? Cute?
A 5 year old playing an FPS?
 :Confused: 

It's far from GTA or postal, but still...

----------


## Mozenrath

> Adorable? Cute?
> A 5 year old playing an FPS?
> 
> 
> It's far from GTA or postal, but still...


Yeah, I kinda agree.

----------


## Imxset21

Nah. I played Doom when I was 5 and I turned out just fine.

Also, adorable :3

----------

